# Is there something 'wrong' with my goat?



## genuck (Aug 2, 2011)

My boy Nibbler is about 5-6 months old. I had his sire who was a nice normal billy goat, and I had a Nubian billy that was, well, obnoxiously oversexed. Feeding time for Lenny was right up there with licking the girls, and the noise... 

 Neither of them ever did what I saw Nibbler do the other day, he parked out to pee and about midstream aimed it over on his leg. Then he reached around and stuck it in his mouth! He was drinking his own pee   I watched after that and every time he peed he would at least stick it in his mouth afterwards.... Should I just wether him now and count my losses before he gets even worse? Is this normal teenage behavior?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 2, 2011)

That is normal buck behavior.  If you just want him for a pet I would whether him. If you purchased him for breeding, it sounds like he has all the right equipment.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, I knew about the peeing on your leg thing.... That is acceptable in a buck.

I will just be happy if they don't fight with each other.  They have a big pen and have been raised together so here's hoping.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 2, 2011)

well some animals are just talented, what can you say?  Very normal for a buck.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, mine does the same thing. Gross, but that's what bucks do.


----------



## genuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Gah! 

 I always heard billy goats peed all over themselves but was hoping it was a myth since my other two didn't do it. And of course he is the one I am on the fence about keeping intact, the two I bought for breeding are carrying around walnuts and twice his size... Well at least he's 'normal'


----------



## freemotion (Aug 2, 2011)

Hee-hee....get used to explaining it to visitors and neighbors!  They have great aim with that thing and are quick as a blink in sprinkling YOUR legs, too.....Keep moving when you are near him!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Hee-hee....get used to explaining it to visitors and neighbors!  They have great aim with that thing and are quick as a blink in sprinkling YOUR legs, too.....Keep moving when you are near him!


And I though Buck Bunnies were bad!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 3, 2011)

It's totally normal.  Digusting, but normal.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 3, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Hee-hee....get used to explaining it to visitors and neighbors!  They have great aim with that thing and are quick as a blink in sprinkling YOUR legs, too.....Keep moving when you are near him!


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2011)

Normal...but


----------

